# My family told me it was nerves



## Guest (Jul 21, 2001)

Hey all. I used to read the post in this group every day when I was notfeeling well. I have returned to see if I can help some of you the way I washelped in my time of need.It all started when I was around 17 yr. old. I started having a sick stomachone or twice a week. My family told me it was nerves and I tried to go on.After dealing with it for about a year I went to a doctor. I was diagnosedwith IBS ( irritable bowel syndrome ) and test begun. I had doctors lookingin me through both ends. They never found what was causing it. I was nervesto go out if a did not know where a bathroom was. Long drives, walks in thepark, dating all were so stressful.When I was about 27 yr. old I started to feel nerves all the time. I wasstill dealing with the IBS ( by this time I was sick every day ) I did notwant to be around people because I would feel like I was trapped in a box.If I went to a store I would not get in a line with more then a few people.If the line did not move quickly I would leave. I was now having panicattacks. I went to another doctor this time for the panic attacks. We triedfour different medicines until we tried paxil ( An anti depressant ). Afterabout a month I was not having panic attacks any more. My IBS was gone too.I stayed on paxil for about 1 1/2 years. I was feeling good but I was havingside affects. My sex drive was very week. When I did have sex ( my poor exwife ) It would last for hours and I still would not finish. I was also carefree to the point I just did not give a #### about anything. I was also verylazy.I did a lot of talking and reading to find another medicine. I called mydoctor and asked him what he would think of trying celexa. He told me it wasa good drug and we did the swap. Long story made short. I have been oncelexa now for two months and feel great. IBS, gone! anxiety-panic, gone!paxil side effects, gone! I feel great. My worst day is still ten timesbetter then my best day when I was going though all that ####.It took me 13 years to find the cure. I went through allot of #### to getwere I am today. I hope by posting this I will help someone beat what everit is that is keeping them down.Somedude[This message has been edited by anonymous (edited 07-20-2001).]


----------

